# devel/kf5-kauth wont compile



## nedry (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi during compiling of devel/kf5-kauthI get the following error message:

```
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/kf5-kauth from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/cmake
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/kf5-extra-cmake-modules
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/kf5-kcoreaddons
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/ninja
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/qt5-buildtools
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/qt5-core
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/qt5-dbus
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/qt5-linguisttools
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/qt5-qmake
===>>> Checking dependency: ports-mgmt/pkg
===>>> Checking dependency: sysutils/polkit-qt
===>>> Checking dependency: x11-toolkits/qt5-gui
===>>> Checking dependency: x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/kf5-kauth

===>>> All >> akonadi-19.12.3_1 >> devel/kf5-kauth (2/322)
]0;portmaster: All >> akonadi-19.12.3_1 >> devel/kf5-kauth (2/322)
===>  Cleaning for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
===>  License LGPL20 accepted by the user
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by kf5-kauth-5.69.0 for building
===>  Extracting for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for KDE/frameworks/5.69.0/kauth-5.69.0.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/share/ECM/cmake/ECMConfig.cmake - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/lrelease - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libpolkit-qt5-core-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpolkit-qt5-core-1.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libKF5CoreAddons.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libKF5CoreAddons.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5Core.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Core.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5DBus.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5DBus.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5Gui.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Gui.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5Widgets.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Widgets.so)
===>  Configuring for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth/work/.build
-- The C compiler identification is Clang 8.0.1
-- The CXX compiler identification is Clang 8.0.1
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc - works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting C compile features
-- Detecting C compile features - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ - works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting CXX compile features
-- Detecting CXX compile features - done
--

CMake Error at /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5Gui_QVirtualKeyboardPlugin.cmake:4 (_populate_Gui_plugin_properties):
  _populate_Gui_plugin_properties Macro invoked with incorrect arguments for
  macro named: _populate_Gui_plugin_properties
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5GuiConfig.cmake:201 (include)
  /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5Widgets/Qt5WidgetsConfig.cmake:100 (find_package)
  /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5/Qt5Config.cmake:28 (find_package)
  CMakeLists.txt:18 (find_package)


-- Looking for __GLIBC__
-- Looking for __GLIBC__ - not found
-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT
-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success
-- Performing Test HAVE_DATE_TIME
-- Performing Test HAVE_DATE_TIME - Success
-- No backend for KAuth was explicitly specified: probing system to find the best one available
-- Building PolkitQt5-1 KAuth backend
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_VISIBILITY
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_VISIBILITY - Success
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_INLINE_VISIBILITY
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_INLINE_VISIBILITY - Success
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_DEPRECATED_ATTR
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_DEPRECATED_ATTR - Success
-- At least one python version must be available to use PythonModuleGeneration.
-- The following RECOMMENDED packages have been found:

 * PolkitQt5-1 (required version >= 0.99.0), PolicyKit API for Qt, <http://techbase.kde.org/Polkit-Qt-1>
   Support for executing priviledged actions in a controlled way (KAuth)

-- The following REQUIRED packages have been found:

 * ECM (required version >= 5.69.0), Extra CMake Modules., <https://commits.kde.org/extra-cmake-modules>
 * Qt5DBus
 * Qt5Gui (required version >= 5.14.2)
 * Qt5Widgets
 * Qt5 (required version >= 5.12.0)
 * KF5CoreAddons (required version >= 5.69.0)
 * Qt5LinguistTools
 * Qt5Core

-- The following features have been disabled:

 * QCH, API documentation in QCH format (for e.g. Qt Assistant, Qt Creator & KDevelop)

-- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:

 * PythonModuleGeneration

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth

===>>> make build failed for devel/kf5-kauth
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/kf5-kauth failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## mickey (Apr 25, 2020)

nedry said:


> Hi during compiling of devel/kf5-kauthI get the following error message:


Is an older version of devel/kf5-kauth already installed on this system? If that's the case, it might help to deinstall it first by `pkg delete -f kf5-kauth` and then try building the port again.


----------



## nedry (Apr 26, 2020)

I tried uninstalling /devel/kf5-kauth and then doing a `make install clean` unfortunately it keeps complaining about 

```
-- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:

 * PythonModuleGeneration
```

It then refuses to compile.


----------



## mickey (Apr 26, 2020)

Do you use ports-mgmt/portmaster to update your system? I do, and I remember that the last round of qt5-* / kf5-* updates was problematic and failed with the same kind of error.


----------



## nedry (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes i update my system with  portmaster it is failing on kf5-kauth i am considering if i am going to remove kde5 completely


----------



## mickey (Apr 26, 2020)

nedry said:


> Yes i update my system with  portmaster it is failing on kf5-kauth i am considering if i am going to remove kde5 completely


I'm not entirely sure which steps I took to get through with that update, but eventually I got it to build/install. I believe my first step was to update everything except the kf5-* ports: `portmaster -a -x 'kf5-*'`. After that I think I retried to update the remaining parts as usual: `portmaster -a`. If anything failed I removed the offending port first by `pkg delete -f <pkg>` and then rebuilding/installing it manually, followed by `portmaster -a` again, until everything was finally updated. Although there were no apparent problems after the update, I let the machine rebuild/install all qt5-* and kf5-* ports over night, just to be sure.


----------

